# Just one more.....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Know I'm prolly getting on yore nerves with too much posting.....BUT,,,

Just one more...this weekend's project...the Majestic made out of Spalted Hackberry (also known as 'Bobby Wood'.lol).. That stuff is beautiful and just full of surprises.. After reading one of GBs recent posts...I went back and just sanded to 600..hit it with a dose of EEE cream which takes it to about 1200 grit...and finished off the waxing/polishing with the old reliable Hut Bar (that I started with but haven't used for a couple of years).. The HUT really put a nice hard finish to the deal...Apologize for wasting Mont's bandwidth...but this one came out REAL SPECIAL !!!!

OK...back into the 'cave' now....:tongue:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That looks wonderful!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

One serious pen young man.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

You should name that one "Touch of Gold". That's the most beautiful pen that I have ever seen.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That hackaberry will fool you sometimes. Really nice pen Jim. I had another hackaberry tree fall down in the wind yesterday. So I have plenty of it.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Nothing less than Beautiful!!!! Great Stick Mate!!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

As always Jim....Those Majestics are beautiful! I know I am proud of the ones I have from your collection!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW, very nice. LL


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Tuga sure knows his pens. That is beautiful.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I love it. That spalted hackberry made a beautiful pen and you whittled down enough wood to do it justice. Great job Jim!!! That is one fine looking pen.

Any by the way, we don't get tired of looking at them. Keep posting. Some of here are slow and this board needs to see action.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is a fine looking stick! Good work Jim.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

All bow to the King of the Pen Turners!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Keep turning !
keep posting !
That is a fine fine piece of craftsmanship.
Stunning.


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------

